# Playing in the yard tonite



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

My little girl looks so...grown up!! 

My son and daughter (ages 10 and 13 respectively) helped a ton, and we got a couple decent pics of our Aoife.

"Oh!! You have BALL! Ball is my FAVOURITE!"









"Stretching is vital!" 









"I see a squirrel...must protect ball"









"Oh...is THIS what you want?"









"Where'd it go?"









"I'll get you, Half-of-a-rawhide baseball-thing"









"mrphafgharflfl"









"Can I eat that camera thing?"









"Getting...tired...pet..me...now."


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my! She is BIG! I love the captions!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

14 weeks! At the vet Monday, she was about 18lbs +/-. I think the vet wrote 18 - but she wouldn't sit still to be super-accurate.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

She looks so BIG! Holy cow! 18 lbs??? Our guy looks so wimpy now! 

Haeden said, "that's my sister?! She's big and pretty!"


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll get an accurate weight for ya.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

18.6 lbs on my digital bathroom scale


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

*Dmp* loved the pictures! She's beautiful!!! :


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

dmp - despite her problems she is gorgeous. She is obviously growing well and enjoying life. A beautiful pup.

P.S. What a wonderful photographer..great photos.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Those sweet puppy eyes! Beautiful!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

adrino said:


> *Dmp* loved the pictures! She's beautiful!!! :



Thank you, Adrino.  I love seeing her muscle develop. 




hotmischief said:


> dmp - despite her problems she is gorgeous. She is obviously growing well and enjoying life. A beautiful pup.
> 
> P.S. What a wonderful photographer..great photos.


I'm more lucky than good - but thank you! And yeah - based on how she's been the last week, not a care in the world.




RubyRoo said:


> Those sweet puppy eyes! Beautiful!


Sometimes they're more golden - but occasionally I can catch them green.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Aoife is a gorgeous girl !!


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Shes beautiful! What camera do you shoot with? The photoz are pieces of art! I wouldtotally buy the stretchy V photo lol!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks JM 

Sort of frustrating for me - my usual camera is getting ready to send out for service, so I'm going back to my now-ancient Canon 20D. These pics were taken with a 17-55f/2.8 IS lens.

Maybe i'll redo-that stretch pic into printable size, and quality? If folks want it, I can send as a print to their local costco, etc.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

dmp said:


> Thanks JM
> 
> Sort of frustrating for me - my usual camera is getting ready to send out for service, so I'm going back to my now-ancient Canon 20D. These pics were taken with a 17-55f/2.8 IS lens.



*CANON* is the best!!! Whether it's new or old it's unbeatable! Never mind your lens! I'd love to have it!!! So jealous right now! I'm thinking of saving up for a 5D, but instead I end up buying 'silly' things for Elza. :-[ :


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

My more-used camera is a 1DMark2(N) - already out of date.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

dmp said:


> My more-used camera is a 1DMark2(N) - already out of date.


If I can be I'm even more jealous!!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

meh - it's just a camera. Good for my sports stuff. The key is learning how to post-process images.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Too much post-processing?


----------

